# painting galvanized?



## marshman (Aug 21, 2014)

has anyone painted over galvanized? came out alright?? opinions??

I'm thinking about painting black...


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 21, 2014)

If the galvanizing is old it will take the paint better. A PO of my trailer painted the galvanized fenders black. When this was done I don't know but it is coming off slowly.


----------



## NautiBuoys (Aug 21, 2014)

I've painted a few galvanized trailers, both new and older, with Rustoleum silver and IMO they look better than new. Only color I've ever used. It definitely has helped minimize any corrosion, as i use them in saltwater. 

Also, I agree with what the poster above mentioned that the older ones took the paint better.


----------



## marshman (Aug 21, 2014)

cool.., pretty sure I'm gonna try it...


----------



## jerseyjimk (Sep 1, 2014)

Well how did the paint job go? thinking of paint mine to.I figure I would wait to see results and pictures


----------



## great white (Sep 1, 2014)

Before: 







After:






I hit it with a wire brush (just a hand held one) to knock the loose dirt and scale off. Then a tremclad metal primer paint, then black tremclad rust paint. The primer was required on top of galvanized as specified by the instructions on the tremclad black can. You can still see the gray in the winch post and a few underside spots (hadn't done the bottom yet).

Today: 






Its only been on a season, but looks the same as the day it went on.

I just put it on with a brush straight from the can.


----------



## marshman (Sep 2, 2014)

I haven't tried yet... I will though...


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 3, 2014)

Etching primer and tractor implement paint on mine. Sold it two years later still in excellent shape


----------

